
Opinions on Gitlab's Workgroup model for eng team efficiency - sockcymbal
https://about.gitlab.com/company/team/structure/working-groups/
======
sockcymbal
Curious to learn about anyone's experience in an engineering team with this
type of structure to help with team velocity, clarity, and less cross-team
friction...

Pros and cons?

